# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Students 3D Printing Their Local History

## Brian_Krassenstein

Students in Bergen, the second largest city in Norway, worked on a school project to create a 3D printed version of their town in the historically significant year of 1814. Students in the class were divided into groups that researched particular buildings through written and pictorial description. After the research, the students created 3D models using Google SketchUp and finally realized their models in print using an Ultimaker 2. Currently, the 3D printed city holds 19 models of historic buildings but the students hope that the project becomes an ongoing effort so that the 1814 miniature can continue to grow. Read more about their project in the full story: http://3dprint.com/69052/student-3d-...local-history/


Below is a photo of a student removing a 3D printed building from the printer:

----------


## ethompson

Wow. Enviable education.

----------

